# SINAMICS S120 - Drive-Cliq



## knabi (9 November 2007)

Moin moin,

wir sollen einen vorhandenen Schaltschrank umziehen, der u.a. SINAMIC S120 enthält. Ich habe jetzt mal die vorhandenen Leitungen aufgenommen, u.a. die Signal/Geberleitungen. Das sind "SIEMENS MOTION-CONNECT DRIVE-CLIQ" Leitungen, der Aufdruck geht weiter mit "2x2x0,22+1x2x0,38", endet auf einer Art RJ45-Stecker, bei dem die Kontakte 1,2,3,6 belegt sind und der "huckepack" auch noch 2 weitere Kontakte auf der Oberseite des Steckers (an der Verriegelungsnase) trägt - ich nehme mal an, Spannungsversorgung?. Jetzt die Frage: Ich habe bei SIEMENS mal eine konfektionierte Leitung herausgesucht: 6FX5002-2DC00-1FA0, die letzten 4 Stellen stehen hier für Länge=50m; ist das eine passende Leitung? Leider bekommt man keine weiteren Infos auf der SIEMENS-Webseite. Nächste Frage: Gibt es für diesen Leitungstyp Kupplungen bzw. Verlängerungen???

Meinem SIEMENS-Betreuer habe ich die Aufgabe auch schon gestellt, aber bisher keine Reaktion :???: ...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Gerold (13 November 2007)

Hallo ,
wir benutzen auch Sinamics S120 Umrichter mit Drive CLIQ.Unsere Bestellnummer ist die fast die selbe wie deine nur die Endung ist - 1BA0 und nicht -1FA0.

Gruß Gerold


----------



## knabi (15 November 2007)

OK, wie gesagt, die letzten vier Stellen der VEstellnummer dienen nur der Längenbeschreibung (wenn Du mich fragst: völliger Unfug, die Länge einer Leitung über die Bestellnummer zu codieren  ).

Ist denn an Deiner Leitung ein "quasi" RJ45-Stecker dran? Bei dem, den ich am Gerät gesehen habe, waren die "normalen" Pins 1,2,3,6 belegt und die beiden oben an der Nase....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Guste (9 Dezember 2007)

War auf der sps dRIVES in N. Ein Anbieter hat schon die Driveclick Stecker im Programm. Die beiden an der "nase sind für die Spannungsversorgung


----------

